# Pump's for tall a protein skimmer



## dave_msp6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, I just recently bought a used 6 foot aqua medic 5000 twin skimmer and I want to put new pumps on it. Does anyone have any suggestions or experiences? It comes with 2 900gph OR3500's.

Thanks


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You've got a nice skimmer.... what size of tank are you running?

I believe an eHeim would be a good option for this. I know there are some threads on RC about having them being fed via your overflow as well.

Way back when...... I upgraded my OR2500 to an eHeim and performance was much better.


----------



## dave_msp6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I got this skimmer really for when i upgrade to a bigger tank. I want to get something 300g that is 6ft long. I know its a bit overkill but for now I will be running the skimmer on my 135g 6ft, I'm going to bring the system volume up to 195g with a 60g sump/fuge. 

What flow rate do you think I should be looking for on the ehiems?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I personally am not a fan of the AM5000 skimmers as the diameter is too narrow to handle the air/water mix of two OR3500NW pumps. Of the 4 that I have encountered, the max water that can be fed is ~250gph w/o the skimmer overflowing the skimmer cup.

The AM5000 Shorty, IMHO is a better performer.

The spec's regarding air draw of NW pumps are determined @ ~0'head. With such a tall skimmer, the NW pump has to draw air from a 6' head height (when the power is off, the water will rise up the air tubing) and the numbers will be lower. IMHO, taller skimmers are best to employ a Beckett/downdraft for ideal air to water incorporation. Using pressure rated pumps uses more hydro and make more noise.

For your particular system, a 250gph feed will be fine and the expense of changing to Eheim MW pumps will not be worth it. IIRC, they will run ~$500USDea. For that kind of investment, you may as well spend another ~$600CDN for a BK SM250 

HTH/JM2C/E


----------



## dave_msp6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice,

I don't doubt that there are many better skimmers for the price, but I paid $80 for it on ebay, and its going for around 1100USD, so I figgured it was worth the investment. I know one of the motors isn't working, thats why I am upgrading, since I have to change one anyhow. I have seen the replacement or3500's for 125USD.

Do you have any suggestions for pumps that will work well at a decent price? It does not have to be top of the line or anything, and its not going to be running too big of a system, but something that will have better performance that the original motor.

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO, for the $$$, stick w/the OR3500 NW pump. The cost differential vs Eheim NW pump just isn't worth it due to the limitations of how much water you can pump through it.


----------



## dave_msp6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok thanks, is there any other brand of pump that will do a better job than the OR3500 that is not extremely expensive?


----------

